# Asa 45 known yardage class



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

So lets hear who is going to shoot this class. I finally decide for sure today that is where I will be this year.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

idk

I'll prolly stay in Young Adult then jump to Open C or K45


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll give it a crack! I wanted to shoot Pro, but I can't afford it! LOL!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

John like always..you'll do good

I know what it is!

Alpine Bow
Sword Sights
Bodoodle Rests

yup..that spells success


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

why?

is the point of 3d not judgeing yardage? might as well just shoot field if it is known yardage


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Kale said:


> why?
> 
> is the point of 3d not judgeing yardage? might as well just shoot field if it is known yardage


Would this be a good way for a decent field shooter to break into 3D? I'm interested in shooting 3D, but my yardage guessing is not that good. I'll be putting in the practice trying to get a little better with my estimates, but it would be nice to not lose a whole bunch of expensive arrows my first time out....


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Would this be a good way for a decent field shooter to break into 3D? I'm interested in shooting 3D, but my yardage guessing is not that good. I'll be putting in the practice trying to get a little better with my estimates, but it would be nice to not lose a whole bunch of expensive arrows my first time out....


Only way to learn is goign out and making mistakes...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Kale said:


> why?
> 
> is the point of 3d not judgeing yardage? might as well just shoot field if it is known yardage


the known yardage class is to entice more spot shooters to shoot 3d and move the spot shooters who are shooting ASA out of the open c and open b class.

if you think it's gonna be easy class knowing the yards i think you'll be sadly mistaken when the spotties roll in you better not miss a single 14 because some of these guys are capable of hitting 40 straight.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

all our 3d here in canada is unkown distance..just the way i think 3d should be..

and another thing i noticed with ASA, why do they use the exact same 20 targets for every course? You come shoot a course up here were you can shoot 3 rounds in a day and not see the same target twice! Was talkign to a couple shooters from down south who came to shoot our National Indoor 3d...they said it was the toughest course they had ever shot...keeps you on your toes....

I am all for bringing in new people to the spot for sure, just that half the game is judgeing yardage...separates the boys from the men i think..


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Known distance:thumbs_do


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Kale said:


> all our 3d here in canada is unkown distance..just the way i think 3d should be..
> 
> and another thing i noticed with ASA, why do they use the exact same 20 targets for every course? You come shoot a course up here were you can shoot 3 rounds in a day and not see the same target twice! Was talkign to a couple shooters from down south who came to shoot our National Indoor 3d...they said it was the toughest course they had ever shot...keeps you on your toes....
> 
> I am all for bringing in new people to the spot for sure, just that half the game is judgeing yardage...separates the boys from the men i think..


That may be but in order to continue to grow the sport we have to be able to change a little and modify the way we do things to entice new shooters who have not shot 3d. 
ASA was the only archery organization that actually grew their numbers last year even with the gas prices.
The great thing is you can shoot all unknown if you like so I don't understand why anyone would complain about someone else shooting the known if that is what makes them happy and in the end grows the sport for all of us.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Also you can separate the boys, the men, the women and the girls as long as they all come out and shoot we all win!:teeth:


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

known distance takes away the advantage some have over others who can estimate yardage. More shooters would shoot 3D if they could just shoot and not worry about the yardage. MHO:smile:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I dont understand the people putting this class down I really hope none of you are staff shooters.We are supposed to be promoting the sport not crucifing it.I think it is a good idea to get more field guys into 3d.I am thinking about shoot just because I got into field archer last year and loved it so this way I can jump back and forth without having to practice judging yardage the week I shoot field.
For everyone that thinks its so easy do you shoot a perfect score on the sims range?As for the spot shooters hitting all the 14s it wont happened,I went to NFAA marked 3d sectionals last year and it was 3d shooters winning just about every class.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

No one says you have to  shoot known distance. It is just another class to bring others in that feel they are not able to judge distance. 

ASA offers shooting for all levels. 


ASA is taking an invisionary approach. IT may work, it may not. But at least they are willing to give it a try.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Come one come all*

Glad to see the class. For me personally I'll stay with the unknown 3D. Open A for me this year. If it brings more shooters out than it would be a plus for us all. My best friends are 3-d shooters that I've met on the trail. There is always room for more.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

hey la.basscat - I'll see ya in Open A this year! Looking forward to shooting with all the AT ers


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be shooting the known 45 this year. I'm only going to one ASA event this year so why not.


----------



## thor0812 (Feb 14, 2008)

In the one event I have shot that had known yardage I shot better on my unknown targets than I did on the known. Guess I was relying too much on the number and not just shooting my game


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*my question?*

I have never shot an ASA event. Only because I have never seen one close in Washington. I think it will a great way for them to bring in more shooters. Which is a plus for everone. ( I even started spots this year which is pretty fun much to my surprise) So my question. How will they post the yardages so the other classes do not walk past and then count up or down from that stake?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bigtruckerd said:


> So my question. How will they post the yardages so the other classes do not walk past and then count up or down from that stake?


They do not post the yardages. You will use your range finder. (it's called known yardage) not marked yardage. 

Also, the known classes don't shoot at/with the unknown classes.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bigtruckerd said:


> I have never shot an ASA event. Only because I have never seen one close in Washington. I think it will a great way for them to bring in more shooters. Which is a plus for everone. ( I even started spots this year which is pretty fun much to my surprise) So my question. How will they post the yardages so the other classes do not walk past and then count up or down from that stake?


 unknown and known classes shoot different ranges


----------



## Steven Day II (Dec 15, 2007)

well they do give you some paper with yardages for each target.Like 
#1.35
#2.42
#3.37.5
That is the way the paper is at the ASA shoot for Known 45 and 50.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Steven Day II said:


> well they do give you some paper with yardages for each target.Like
> #1.35
> #2.42
> #3.37.5
> That is the way the paper is at the ASA shoot for Known 45 and 50.



There will not be any paper given out for the known 45 & 50. The person will need to use his /her rangefinder, or ask the group or someone one. 

The reason behind this is: A person can not come up and say well that paper said its 40 yards and i shot it way hot or cold....


----------



## Steven Day II (Dec 15, 2007)

So they are not going to do it for open C or open B any more than?Why do it for Open C&B if they are not going to do it for k45&50.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Steven Day II said:


> So they are not going to do it for open C or open B any more than?Why do it for Open C&B if they are not going to do it for k45&50.


IF I remember the meeting from August. They wont be doing it for any of the classes. It will be bring your own rangefinder, or rely on the discussion in your shooting group.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*yippee!*

glad I read this post!
:wink:


----------



## Steven Day II (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for telling me that.Again thank you and god bless.


----------

